# Camaro at Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Been watching the 24 Hours of Daytona. Camaro is there and looking good until this morning. The #57 Steveson Automotive Chevy Camaro lost 5th gear and had to stop and make repairs. 

I like this kind of racing. Really interesting and exciting to watch. 

Still about 7 1/2 hours to go. You can watch it on Speed Channel.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

YES the house has been filled the sound of racing all weekend and I LOVE it.

Go Camaros!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

15 mins to go! I've been up all night watching via Speedchannel streaming. Tons of lead changes, poor weather made exciting race action!


Go Camaros :thumbsup::thumbsup:

the real-time digital x-ray device for checking drivers heads and necks involved in a wreck is waaay cool, I gotta look up the info on that!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Digital motion x-ray*

Here we go....http://www.dmxworks.com/


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Congratulations to Porsche for two wins in a row! Anyone who can stick it to "Cheap" Ganassi is good by me.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome win by a debut team.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Comcast just hooked up my new service with Speed Channel today! 
How's that for timing!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Stevenson Automotive Camaros took 4th and 10th place in GT. Mazda RX8 took the win in GT.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> Congratulations to Porsche for two wins in a row! Anyone who can stick it to "Cheap" Ganassi is good by me.


Ouch! Just curious, what is your beef with Ganassi Racing?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Mazda RX8 took the win in GT.


Zoom Zoom! Way to go on Wankel power.

The winning DP was running an SUV engine. Unsponsored, unheralded, overlooked, hidden behind the fawning press worshiping the creme de la creme celebrity drivers from other racing series, Action Express reminded us once again that on any given track, on any given day, when everyone is playing by the rules, when it comes down to man and machine versus another man and machine, anyone can win. 

I hope the next big race at Daytona in a couple of weeks has a similar outcome, with an underdog pulling a huge upset.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Any availble pic of the Camaro?  rr


----------



## MomentumRacing (Nov 17, 2009)

I landed yesterday after doing 45 hours straight. I work for a Camaro team on the Continental Tire Series (race will be aired Feb 13th on SPEED). I then engineered a DP team for the 24... Grand-Am is a great series, if not for the racing, for the diversity of cars it offers, with even more new cars on the way (look for mercedes and a Challenger in GT later this year!) It's going to be a really good season once things get rolling.

Brial1811... Action Express is only new in name. That is actually the 2nd Brumos car from last year, same team... just a new name and number.


----------



## MomentumRacing (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya Baby it's awesome to see the Camaro back in racing. Been monitoring the build of the Stevenson Camaro GT-R's for a while now and it's great to see them do well at Daytona.










The car is basically a reskinned GXP.R, which was basically a reskinned GTO.R. For more pictures and info about the Camaros go here:

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55063


----------



## MomentumRacing (Nov 17, 2009)

Actually the Stevenson cars were never GTO.R's... All the GTO's that were built are still GTO's today, only 1 of them is still being raced. The GXP.R that Stevenson had was new from the ground up and converted to the Camaro this year. The second Camaro was actually the Banner Racing 06 that had been parked since the end of 08.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Isn't one of the GTOs running in SPEED GT?


----------



## MomentumRacing (Nov 17, 2009)

if there is, it was not one of the original Pratt & Miller cars, those would not be legal for SWC. The P&M cars are currently owned by Matt Connolly (21 gto still running GT) and one of the TRG drivers who was one of the original drivers of chassis 001, who has it in original livery in his personal collection. I forget who it is but next time I see Kevin Buckler I'll ask him who bought it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Good intel - thanks!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking car. Thanks for the pic! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

LOVE the GT Class. A Porche 911 looks like a Porche 911, a Camaro looks like a Camaro, a BMW M6 looks like a BMW M6 and the Mazda RX8 looks like a Mazda RX8. 

No common body with stupid decals to make it look like something it isn't. 

Hello NASCAR, wake up! If Grand Am can do it, you can too! You did it before!

Randy.


----------

